# Outdoor security lighting (dawn-to-dusk fixture)



## FarmerBill (Jan 5, 2009)

Anybody know how to troubleshoot a dawn-to-dusk security light? It's American Electric model #R-175M, with a 175w metal halide clear bulb. I replaced the bulb but the fixture still doesn't work. Perhaps the photosensor or ballast have given up the ghost, but I don't know how to test these components. The fixture is about 20 years old. Guess I should be happy it has lasted this long, but I don't want to replace it if I can repair it fairly easily. Any electricians out there? Thanks.


----------



## donmorgan (Jan 8, 2009)

A lot of the older fixtures used mercury bulbs other types of bulbs may not work. To test these types of lights I tape over the sensor to make it turn on. I am assuming that you have checked the power to the light. New fixtures don't cost much however and lights that use sodium bulbs are energy efficient and put out lots of light.


----------



## ramcharger (Feb 13, 2009)

Assuming that you have power to the fixture and you cover the sensor and still no light, check to see if you have corrosion in the fixture. If the screws are rusty and everything looks corroded, it is probably cheaper to replace then repair - also much simpler.


----------

